# Trainers Lansing Mi



## BHoffman (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi was hoping that some folks on the board here could make some suggestions about trainers in the Lansing area. I have a 12 week old GSD and want to start doing obedience training with her. I have started working on commands with her at home. I need to find some place that either offers training on Mondays which is my regular day off every week, or someplace that would be flexible with an every other week type situation.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good Dog! training in Haslett is who I would recommend for pet obedience type training. The owner does sport too. Fb page: https://www.facebook.com/GoodDogTrainingLansing/?rf=110942829014271&qsefr=1


----------



## sanjo (Feb 22, 2017)

Gustavo Sanchez with: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capital-Area-Schutzhund-Club/380555988679843 <b> http://michigandogtraining.com/tag/capital-area-schutzhund-club/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sanjo said:


> Gustavo Sanchez with: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Capital-Area-Schutzhund-Club/380555988679843 <b> Capital Area Schutzhund Club | Michigan Dog Training


Gustavo is an excellent trainer, though he doesn't do pet type instruction. He is all IPO and the focus is on points in trialing. If you are interested in IPO, then he is the go to in your area. But for regular pet or competitive obedience foundation I don't think he'd be the right fit.... IPO clients are his business.


----------

